# Largemuuths Somerville



## BURTONboy (Feb 23, 2010)

Anybody had any luck lately? We were out a couple weeks ago and got skunked two days in a row. Going back this weekend and hoping for better results. Anybody have any info on where the bass are holding (depth, structure, etc)? Any info appreciated, pm if you would like.

Thanks,
BURTONboy


----------



## nikki (Apr 14, 2011)

2 close friends who are die hard bassers and I use to tournament fish with them went out last Wed pm and ZERO, not even a bite. I had spent Mon-Tues without any luck on cats or whites (2 gau). But they may start any minute


----------



## TanHner36 (Mar 15, 2015)

Not at that lake but I've been hitting bass in remote ponds and small lakes. Most of what I caught was jigging on steeper drop offs and about 10-15ft out of overhangs and vegetation. I think the bass are in that strange time where a few are spawning but most are just getting ready. Every fat momma I've pulled has hit it HARD on the drop offs. 

Good luck!


----------



## BURTONboy (Feb 23, 2010)

nikki said:


> 2 close friends who are die hard bassers and I use to tournament fish with them went out last Wed pm and ZERO, not even a bite. I had spent Mon-Tues without any luck on cats or whites (2 gau). But they may start any minute


Last week Wednesday or yesterday? I heard similar reports from similar people (possibly the same people) about last Wednesday afternoon.

What get's me though is the same guys caught fish earlier in the week last week. Hopefully they will turn on tomorrow...


----------



## BURTONboy (Feb 23, 2010)

TanHner36 said:


> Not at that lake but I've been hitting bass in remote ponds and small lakes. Most of what I caught was jigging on steeper drop offs and about 10-15ft out of overhangs and vegetation. I think the bass are in that strange time where a few are spawning but most are just getting ready. Every fat momma I've pulled has hit it HARD on the drop offs.
> 
> Good luck!


Even though you are fishing stock ponds, this helps a lot and also tells me exactly what I thought. I think these fish are either holding in deeper water waiting for it to reside to spawn, or spawning in 3'-5' of water right now. Either way it's going to be blind casting and tough fishing. Hopefully the sun will come out and the fish will get mad and hammer whatever we throw their way!


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

My "boyfriend in law" fished the last two Livingston Saturday tournaments. Two weeks ago he finished 7th out of 45 teams. Last weekend he got 4th out of 30 teams.
He said nothing large but all were very shallow. Nothing deeper that 4 feet. Fished east shore line of midlake on Livingston.
He said the fish were mostly males trying to build nest but water too murky to sight fish.
Flipping jigs and small square bill swim baits.
He also fished Town Lake in Austin about the 18th of March. Caught nearly 50 on top waters and jigs. Most were keepers but nothing over 3 pounds.
He is 100% C&R.
Thats all I know.


----------



## BURTONboy (Feb 23, 2010)

We didn't catch any black bass, but that has some to do with the fact the white bass were on fire Friday morning. We almost caught both our limits and by the time we did we were so tired we said the heck with the black bass. Never seen white bass school like that before, but it sure was a great time being in the middle of it, literally, and catching fish almost every cast. 

Sunbeam, the black bass I heard of being caught Friday morning were indeed in less that 4' of water and being caught on worms. So it sounds like the fish are indeed shallower than I figured they would be.


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

BURTONboy said:


> We didn't catch any black bass, but that has some to do with the fact the white bass were on fire Friday morning. We almost caught both our limits and by the time we did we were so tired we said the heck with the black bass. Never seen white bass school like that before, but it sure was a great time being in the middle of it, literally, and catching fish almost every cast.
> 
> Sunbeam, the black bass I heard of being caught Friday morning were indeed in less that 4' of water and being caught on worms. So it sounds like the fish are indeed shallower than I figured they would be.


Burton, what lake did you catch the white bass in?


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

BURTONboy said:


> We didn't catch any black bass, but that has some to do with the fact the white bass were on fire Friday morning. We almost caught both our limits and by the time we did we were so tired we said the heck with the black bass. Never seen white bass school like that before, but it sure was a great time being in the middle of it, literally, and catching fish almost every cast.
> 
> Sunbeam, the black bass I heard of being caught Friday morning were indeed in less that 4' of water and being caught on worms. So it sounds like the fish are indeed shallower than I figured they would be.


Burton, what lake did you catch the white bass in?


----------



## BURTONboy (Feb 23, 2010)

Somerville


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

Nice, so they are finally running in the lake?, or was this the spillway or creeks?


----------



## BURTONboy (Feb 23, 2010)

No it was in the lake, I have never seen anything like it. My step brother had 3 in the boat before I could even tie on a lure and get to fishing for them. It was crazy.


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

Good to hear, it's been bad out there the last few times I have gone. Makes me want to go now!


----------



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

That's awesome! Fun day. Now I really wanna get out there...


----------



## 4x4Active (Mar 8, 2014)

Has the water finally at a lower level? Thinking about bringing the kayak there. Almost 2 hours drive.


----------



## BURTONboy (Feb 23, 2010)

Check the tpwd website for water level. Its still a little high, but its definitely came down closer to normal. 

We'll be back at it tomorrow afternoon trying to find some schools again


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JiggidyJig (Apr 6, 2015)

If you don't mind me asking whereabouts were you able to find them? I was thinking about trying it out later this week. Would be good to have a general area to start looking:question:


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Water temp is good, moon backing off for a couple weeks.

I'd plan on finding LMB off the beds a bit, feeding up again. With the weather we've had, spawning may continue into May.

Hitting slightly deeper flats and creek bends adjacent to those flats should get some decent bass. Look for any structure & cover in said areas. Feeders are easier to catch than spawners, generally & most likely to be as big as the bed fish.

Just my $0.02


----------

